# Just a few of my flock - The boys



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I will have to do some girls in another post

This is Rocky. He is my personal protector and protects me from my evil silkie boy Red. All I have to do is yell his name and he comes running to get Red away from me. He is ready and waiting for Red to act up in this picture.










This is Evil Red. Believe it or not he actually won BV at one time. He was gorgeous. I gave him a bath, took him to a show, got him a hotel and even took his own girl along with him. Once we got back from the show is when he became a jerk! He used to be the sweetest boy. Now he looks all scraggly because of Rocky needing to keep him away from me! There is a reason I keep him around though he produces gorgeous daughters.










Two of my other favorite boys are Lenny & Squiggy, the bantam salmon favorelles boys. I also have Shirley but Laverne went missing without a trace about a year ago.
Lenny & Squiggy always stop to pose for the camera.

Lenny










Squiggy










This is Henry. He is my biggest silkie boy and best buddies with Rocky. Henry took on a hawk to save some youngster a few months ago. He tucked them under the bush and fought the hawk. His back was sliced up pretty badly but he pulled through and is fine now. He will have a home here forever because of that!










These two crack me up even more than Lenny and Squiggy. They are 4 months old and also stop to strike a pose for the camera like their Dad, Lenny. They are just starting to get their big boy pants, which should become quite interesting soon.


















I have many more but will stop here!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a gorgeous bunch of Roos. Good for you as they are all spectacular.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you! I love the boys because they are usually quite the characters but always end up with too many!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some great looking roo's there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those are some real handsome boys!!! You have to be so proud! My girls are jealous but Mom says no boyfriends for them. ; ) Chickens sure are full of personality! Love them all.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I LOVE Lennie so cool.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks! 7chicks, your girls are gorgeous! My guys would love to be their boyfriends!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Love your guys!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice.. And love the names....


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh cogburn..
I love your avatar picture of your eggs...very beautiful


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya Westelle


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

nice pics y'all.........


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Lenny looks great might get one


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

You will love the Favorelles. They are a very gentle breed. He is a great dad to the chicks, good to the girls and a all around good rooster! So is his brother Squiggy. I really love this breed and want to get more but the bantams are hard to find.


----------



## MeHimand5ofThem (Jul 18, 2012)

What a great looking bunch of boys!! Thank you for sharing  We don't have any roos... yet.


----------



## LinVal (Jul 25, 2012)

What handsome guys!! Do you have any fights breaking out, or is everyone pretty well behaved? My three guys have their moments...


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Love the pics, especially that first roo, he's really pretty.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks! Right now things are pretty calm with the boys. They all know their place and have their separate areas they hang out and patrol. The younger boys spar a little amongst each other finding their place with each other but they don't mess with the older boys. Now when these older boys were growing out, I had one poor guy that was totally scalped. I never found who he fought with but now he is accepted with the older guys. He never did quite grow his nice crest back! I do keep my one eyed rooster in a separate coop with a couple of girls and their chicks. He is at a disadvantage so I don't want to put him in that situation. He is a very sweet boy too.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

My roo use to be a total sweetie, then one day i was changing their water and i felt something attacking the back of my leg! Little bugger, i dont believe in processing my own chickens so hes still here!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL...Evil Red is still here too. He is such a dork! I lost my protector Rocky to a heart attack so now I am trying to teach Hope the one eyed rooster to keep Evil Red in line. He is starting to learn! I don't know why they suddenly turn like that. The only thing I can think of with Red is he thinks he is the ultimate chick and broody protector. It seems he is worse when I am messing with the chicks or the moms. He is my only mean boy ever and I have had alot of roos hatch. Even Red's kids are sweet so his trait has not been passed down to the next generation.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

adorson said:


> LOL...Evil Red is still here too. He is such a dork! I lost my protector Rocky to a heart attack so now I am trying to teach Hope the one eyed rooster to keep Evil Red in line. He is starting to learn! I don't know why they suddenly turn like that. The only thing I can think of with Red is he thinks he is the ultimate chick and broody protector. It seems he is worse when I am messing with the chicks or the moms. He is my only mean boy ever and I have had alot of roos hatch. Even Red's kids are sweet so his trait has not been passed down to the next generation.


Hahaha, well thats a relief, and just wondering do you have turkens? It looks like it in some of the pics


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, and I have been hatching alot of turken chicks lately...those boys must have been busy!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha! How are they? Are they a diff. Species then chickens?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

juiceasorus said:


> Haha! How are they? Are they a diff. Species then chickens?


I really like them. They are laid back, excellent foragers and the boys can spot a hawk a mile away so they are great protectors of the flock also. The hens I have lay very well and did much better through the winter than my leghorns and can go broody. They are really good mom's too. Nothing will mess with those babies! LOL My older turken girls will protect the silkies from the young over zealous roos so the hens can be quite protective also. But they are great. I can handle them easily and they are always the first to greet me.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

adorson said:


> I really like them. They are laid back, excellent foragers and the boys can spot a hawk a mile away so they are great protectors of the flock also. The hens I have lay very well and did much better through the winter than my leghorns and can go broody. They are really good mom's too. Nothing will mess with those babies! LOL My older turken girls will protect the silkies from the young over zealous roos so the hens can be quite protective also. But they are great. I can handle them easily and they are always the first to greet me.


Wow, they sound great! I had a fishercat get quite a few of my chickens  was considering getting guinea hens or turkens but gosh there ugly! Lol


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you ever had geese?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Awww..The turkens are gorgeous to me!  Actually, turken chicks have to be some of the cutest chicks there are. I do not have any experience with Fisher cats but I heard they can be nasty for sure. I have not ever had geese so I am not sure how things will be with chickens but I am sure alot of people on here do that could give you advice on them.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha, can they live in harmony with my chickens and ducks? Do they perch, or sleep and lay eggs on the ground? Also, do you have any pictures of turken chicks of your own!? I would love to see them! 

Yes, i have always wanted a goose  i heard they can be quite mean but i thought those were the wild ones. There is this animal rescue by that has poultry of all kind, and they had this GIANT white goose! It was not joking probably four feet tall! It was adorable, and looked like a big teddy bear! Sadly i dont know if i could even fit it in my coop though!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Turkens are just like any other chicken. Mine like to perch higher. They do get along with the rest of my flock and I have the little silkies and they do very well. Mine are not aggressive but do not take any crap from anyone either.

Here are some babies. I just had a few more hatch today that I will have to get some pictures of them soon.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are just too cute!!! I would love to get some, but would rather get them full grown so i do not risk my dog getting them again! Would you possibly be interested? In the MA area.


----------



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

What breed is Lenny?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

juiceasorus said:


> Oh my gosh! They are just too cute!!! I would love to get some, but would rather get them full grown so i do not risk my dog getting them again! Would you possibly be interested? In the MA area.


.

I live in PA so it is a bit far. I have never shipped fulled grown chickens but if you like to try it we could but the shipping is pricey from what I hear.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

cisco19826 said:


> What breed is Lenny?


Lenny is a bantam salmon favorelle. They are an awesome breed and I really like them.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

adorson said:


> .
> 
> I live in PA so it is a bit far. I have never shipped fulled grown chickens but if you like to try it we could but the shipping is pricey from what I hear.


Oh wow, thats a hike from here  i wouldnt want to put that much stresson them though. I guess i will have to look around for options


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

lenny and squiggy are beautiful. so they are salmon favorelles bantams? but they look big in these photos. i don't know of this breed yet. why do they call them salmon? is this the only breed that is so multicoloured? i have never seen this many different colours on a chicken. the blue is brilliant. we had five roosters, and when they matured, two of them began to fight, and would not stop. so we had to rehome them. then, just recently one of our r.i.r.'s, who had always had a loose screw, began to regularly attack me and our lead rooster, the sweet, gentl


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

gentle buff orpington. so we had to rehome him. now we are down to the two roosters who get along with one another, the orp and our r.i.r. who is more like a dog than a rooster. ha. he follows me all over the yard, talking about what he has found on the ground, showing it to me. so my question to you is how do you have all of those males getting along and not killing each other?


----------

